# Yes it can happen over 40 so don't give up hope



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

Hope I can add some inspiration to those over 40 hoping for success, whether through treatment or natural. A bit about me, I have PCOS so having tried naturally for several years, in my 30's, we eventually ended up down the IVF route. Fell pregnant 1st time but missed miscarriage, then second attempt failed and last one resulted in my twin boys (now nearly 9 years old)!

Just when I thought life couldn't hold any more surprises I find out I am pregnant NATURALLY at age 42......thought it was early menopause lol! Had a lovely baby boy whom we called Christopher on 22/6/17 age 42, two days before my 43rd birthday. So please don't give up hope, miracles do happen 

Foxyloxy xxx​


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh and one more thing, knew I'd forget the most obvious one    I was diagnosed with PCOS (the classic symptoms on ultrasound in terms of my ovaries) but other then that quite mild, in so far that my hormones were all normal levels and not overweight etc. I did ovulate naturally but just not very often which is why we decided to embark on IVF as there was nothing which said we couldn't fall pregnant naturally but I also realised it could take a lot lot longer if I was only ovulating 6 months out of every 12 or less. I do believe what the IVF clinic told me that once you have fallen pregnant, even if sadly it ends in miscarriage, if your body can do it once it can do it again. Also once you know you can fall pregnant the odds/chances of it happening again are higher.......so I hope this will give those of you who are still trying hope, especially if you have got a BFP but it didn't work out, please don't give up.


Sending you all lots of      XXXX


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks Foxy, very kind of you to post and congratulations.


----------



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this. Its always lovely to hear a positive story xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome story, thanks for sharing xx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Brill news! X


----------

